

Boost Your Productivity - celestine
http://celestinechua.com/blog/2009/07/boost-your-productivity-in-50-ways/

======
ErrantX
Always nagging at the back of mind in these "lists" is..

#51 quite reading online lists of how to improve your life and just do it

:)

~~~
celestine
haha :) That's true in itself too! What I like about lists though is that it
does pack some good tips for immediate application. I used to dislike lists,
but changed my mind after I started gleaning great insights from them.

